# Sheraton Mountain Vista



## DavidW (Jan 23, 2006)

We will be heading to Mountain Vista this summer. Staying in a premium 1-bedroom. Anyone have room request suggestions, a resort map or advice on things to do, dining, etc.?

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's their webpage - Sheraton Mountain Vista


----------



## djp (Jan 23, 2006)

Call ahead and ask for a high mountain view...this will help you avoid any highway noise. Sweet Basil in the  vail village is a great place to eat...their calamari is the best I have ever had. There are alot of great things to do in the vail valley in the summer. We did a reccomended drive up a mountain to a beautiful alpine lake, where they had horseback riding and a casual restaurant. I do not rememember the name of it right now, but I will ask my wife and give more info if I have it


----------

